# First ribs on my new Brinkmann electric



## seabass77 (Apr 7, 2013)

Did my first ribs on my new Brinkmann electric today.   First time using big wood chunks too.   Couple things

- Added too much wood at first and had a big flare up, ribs where tasty but a bit dry, I think that could have been why

- 45-50 degrees today, keeping consistent heat on this bad boy is tough.  Can't afford the WSM yet, so oh well

- But the big problem, I was wiping down the smoker after cooking, the inside had condensation it it, I am guessing from the water pan.  Anyway, I was wiping it down and along with the water and black soot, came the paint!  I wiped it right down to the steel. Anyone seen that before?

I was surprised to see condensation actually, but for good chunks of time today I was around 200 degrees so I guess this makes sense. 

Thoughts from the group?

Joe


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 7, 2013)

Seabass, hello. I would love to see those but since you gave no Q-view...IT NEVER HAPPENED!!!








But don't let that keep you from...


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 7, 2013)

I am thinking too many and too large of wood chunks. You may want to try wood chips in a foil packet with the electric. Making it to 200 might be a good thing in your area. Be sure to put a good therm at grate level to see what temp you are really at.


----------



## smokinglobsters (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a 15 1/2 inch brinkman electric gourmet smoker and I use the heck out of it. It is nearly my primary means of cooking and it is so easy to use and the food always comes out good every time.


----------

